# GTA Offline



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2013)

​The long-awaited _"Grand Theft Auto V"_ add-on, _"Grand Theft Auto Online"_ launched, and... it did not take off without its fair share of problems. This Massive Multiplayer Online Carnage Game _(MMOCG, if you will) _was highly-anticipated and the moment it launched, the flood gates have opened - players have overloaded the servers quicker than anyone _(more like "everyone")_ could've predicted.​​A _"Mission Failed"_ message before a Mission even properly starts is just one of the problems _"GTA Online"_ players are facing right now... provided they even connect in the first place, as _"Rockstar Cloud Servers"_ may _(and probably will)_ be _"unavailable to them at the moment"_.​​Such a situation was to be expected - the game sold over 15 million units and all those players wanted to have a taste of the Online experience as fast as possible. When will they be given the chance to do so without raging at the screen? Rockstar is _"working on fixing the situation around the clock"_, but it's hard not to compare this to the _"Diablo 3"_ fiasco and its infamous _"Error 37"_. Fortunately _"Grand Theft Auto V"_ is _actually a good game_ so this situation probably won't give it a bad name... it has enraged millions of gamers though.​​*EDIT:* Status Update, courtesy of ShadowSoldier​


> _Thank you everyone for continuing to bear with us since yesterday’s initial roll out of Grand Theft Auto Online – we’re aware that a variety of technical difficulties have made it difficult to get access and that the experience has been a bit less than smooth for many of you who jumped in straight away, so here are a few updates as of this afternoon to keep you all apprised._
> 
> _At the Rockstar Games Support site, there is a dedicated article listing out the most common technical issues being reported. Things are changing and developing frequently but here are some latest updates as of this afternoon:_
> 
> ...


​ Source #1​ Source #2 _(source of the banner - credit where credit is due) _


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 2, 2013)

Well that's what you get for selling a billion copies of your game without having your online server ready. It's like selling the car and then putting the steering wheel in.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well that's what you get for selling a billion copies of your game without having your online server ready. It's like selling the car and then putting the steering wheel in.


 
No its like selling you a car but there's a worldwide shortage on gas so you have to wait to use it.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 2, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> No its like selling you a car but there's a worldwide shortage on gas so you have to wait to use it.


 
Ah; even better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well that's what you get for selling a billion copies of your game without having your online server ready. It's like selling the car and then putting the steering wheel in.


 
The server was _"ready"_, it just wasn't ready to support several million players at the same time.  That's _"stretching it"_ even by MMO standards and for all intents and purposes, this isn't an MMO. The popularity of the game surpassed anyone's expectations, it sold _"beyond well"_.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 2, 2013)

No, it's like selling cars to everyone without releasing roads, then releasing roads that aren't nearly large enough to allow everyone on them without causing traffic everywhere.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2013)

No, it's like selling everyone a car at the same time and only having a few roads.
Edit:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2013)

Before the release, I was expecting major issues to approach. What do you expect? A high technical game with so much stuff LOL obviously it'll get that. I'm not playing online until I finish the story. At the part where you have to pay for your_ "deeds"._


----------



## Vipera (Oct 2, 2013)

////


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 2, 2013)

No. it's like.....oh wait

I guess it shouldn't of been too much of a surprise considering how many would of been trying to get on-line.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The server was _"ready"_, it just wasn't ready to support several million players at the same time.  That's _"stretching it"_ even by MMO standards and for all intents and purposes, this isn't an MMO. The popularity of the game surpassed anyone's expectations, it sold _"beyond well"_.


 
It was either ready, or it wasn't ready. You must prepare for the worst case scenario, and they didn't, which is why several million players logging on at the same time overloaded the server.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 2, 2013)

_Grand Theft Failure?_
_GTA V: Offline Expansion Pack_
_Not so grand now, are we?_

Puns italicized for crappiness. Gahars, help a brother out!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> _*Snip!*_


Spoilers ComeTurismO, spoilers. 


calmwaters said:


> It was either ready, or it wasn't ready. You must prepare for the worst case scenario, and they didn't, which is why several million players logging on at the same time overloaded the server.


Let me rephrase that then - they were ready... for a much smaller number of players online at the same time. 

By _"ready"_ I meant that the infrastructure was set up, it's the player count bottleneck that failed... and yes, that means they weren't _"ready"_ for these circumstances.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Spoilers ComeTurismO, spoilers.
> 
> Let me rephrase that then - they were ready... for a much smaller number of players online at the same time.
> 
> By _"ready"_ I meant that the infrastructure was set up, it's the player count bottleneck that failed... and yes, that means they weren't _"ready"_ for these circumstances.


 
OH SHIT LEMME EDIT DAT


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> _*snip*_


 

This is some GTA Jive if you ask me.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2013)

Rockstar didn't knew it sold that well.
I'll wait a day or 2 before connecting.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm glad i didn't try to get on-line with GTA5 too, cause that would of made matters worse


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2013)

I expected something like this to happen, which is why I didn't even bother trying it out.

To whomever was crying about Rockstar being not ready or whatever, that's hardly the reason this happened. There are very few games outside of a couple MMOs that have several million users attempt to connect to their servers at one time. It's not that Rockstar wasn't ready, it was that everybody else was _too ready_. Hell, I doubt most sites would be able to handle traffic like that.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> I'm glad i didn't try to get on-line with GTA5 too, cause that would of made matters worse


I doubt one person would have made a difference unless you had like tens of thousands of consoles with GTA5 ready to connect


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I expected something like this to happen, which is why I didn't even bother trying it out.
> 
> To whomever was crying about Rockstar being not ready or whatever, that's hardly the reason this happened. There are very few games outside of a couple MMOs that have several million users attempt to connect to their servers at one time. It's not that Rockstar wasn't ready, it was that everybody else was _too ready_. Hell, I doubt most sites would be able to handle traffic like that.


 
The average Pokeflood is entirely capable of knocking out GBATemp servers, multiply that by thousands upon thousands and you're getting close to the problems Rockstar was facing.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 2, 2013)

You'd have thought given that the game made its development budget back and more just on pre-orders that they'd have had some idea as to how popular the game would be and increased server capacity accordingly.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 2, 2013)

I managed to get past the first race, and also do a Deathmatch. Taking FOREVER though, I guess with all the glitches people can't even get online yet so I'm constantly getting put in matches by myself or waiting 10+ minutes just to get 8 people.

Its fun, broken as hell, but fun


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> You'd have thought given that the game made its development budget back and more just on pre-orders that they'd have had some idea as to how popular the game would be and increased server capacity accordingly.


 
Except that's very time consuming and isn't necessary. Chances are, millions of players won't be connecting all at once like on the release of the game. It'd be silly to buy more server space when you don't need it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except that's very time consuming and isn't necessary. Chances are, millions of players won't be connecting all at once like on the release of the game. It'd be silly to buy more server space when you don't need it.


 
Yeah, it's not like it's one of the most eagerly awaited games of the online age or anything with completely ridiculous hype, massive pre-order stats, etc. All I'm saying is that the huge surge of gamers the moment the service went online shouldn't have been a shock to them and they should have been better prepared. With all the stuff to do people are likely to be spending a lot of time in game, so the servers need to be capable of handling those sort of numbers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> You'd have thought given that the game made its development budget back and more just on pre-orders that they'd have had some idea as to how popular the game would be and increased server capacity accordingly.


No server is ever set up to accept each and every player who bought the game - being _"prepared"_ for 15 million players all at once would be nigh-impossible and even dividing it into Europe/Americas/Japan doesn't help much.

Think _"World of Warcraft"_ - it's one of the most popular MMO's in the world and the average player cap per realm _(concurrently Online)_ is about 40 000 players - everybody else gets thrown into a waiting queue until it's their turn to log on... and that's an MMO. _"Grand Theft Auto V"_ is anything but an MMO game.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2013)

Should have gone with a dynamic server structure where they could just rent additional server space at will. Rent a ton of space for the first 24 hours/week/whatever then gradually drop it after that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

Arras said:


> Should have gone with a dynamic server structure where they could just rent additional server space at will. Rent a ton of space for the first 24 hours/week/whatever then gradually drop it after that.


 
Hindsight is always 20/20.


But hey, this is Rockstar. I knew it. I fucking knew it. Those bastards are worse than the mafia!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But hey, this is Rockstar. I knew it. I fucking knew it. Those bastards are worse than the mafia!


 
Ahh, so that's why they're so good at depicting it - they've got _good source material!_


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

Seems like some people are starting to be able to get online, still some bugs though:



> Thank you everyone for continuing to bear with us since yesterday’s initial roll out of Grand Theft Auto Online – we’re aware that a variety of technical difficulties have made it difficult to get access and that the experience has been a bit less than smooth for many of you who jumped in straight away, so here are a few updates as of this afternoon to keep you all apprised.
> 
> At the Rockstar Games Support site, there is a dedicated article listing out the most common technical issues being reported. Things are changing and developing frequently but here are some latest updates as of this afternoon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Seems like some people are starting to be able to get online, still some bugs though:


So... people are able to log on now, they just can't finish the very first tutorial mission unless they re-try a number of times plus the servers continue to be unstable?

Well... some fixes are better than no fixes at all, but I'm going to treat this as a _"Status Update"_ rather than a complete solution to the array of problems the game is suffering from right now.

In any case, the update is now added to the article.


----------



## pasc (Oct 3, 2013)

Metaphor thread is full of metaphor.

Was there ever a game that had it's servers this hopelessly overloaded ?



Foxi4 said:


> The average Pokeflood is entirely capable of knocking out GBATemp servers, multiply that by thousands upon thousands and you're getting close to the problems Rockstar was facing.


 
God ... no.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 3, 2013)

The problem with "making sure servers are capable" is that you cannot really predict how many people are actually going to buy it. Or even harder to predict: how many are going to continue using it.
The problem with online games (and this goes for diablo, starcraft, sim city and the likes as well) is that EVERYONE wants to play it at launch. In a month or so, at least much half of them will be playing other games.

To go with the car analogy (somewhat): if you're building a theme park, you don't go around making all the roads in the environments 4 times as big to make sure everyone can reach you in a decent matter. You make sure that the roads can handle your average amount of expected traffic. But on the first day, it will be crowded no matter what you do.


The analogy kind of ends with "they should have rented extra servers for the first months". But I have to admit I didn't think this would be so popular. Rockstar isn't doing an EA, right? 
(meaning: it doesn't force people wanting to play the singleplayer to log on to the servers first, right?)


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> 
> But hey, this is Rockstar. I knew it. I fucking knew it. Those bastards are worse than the mafia!


True, but the same honestly applies to any online game. If you have your server structure properly set up, renting some additional servers should be a reasonably quick and painless process to handle the initial flood of players, and after a few weeks when you have some idea about how much you'd actually need you could buy dedicated servers based on that.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 3, 2013)

So, I've still been having trouble accessing the online version aswell as many others on the PS3.
I've got several people in my friend list who are flawlessly accessing the online mode.
Who here is still stuck, unable to get in to the game?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

Arras said:


> True, but the same honestly applies to any online game. If you have your server structure properly set up, renting some additional servers should be a reasonably quick and painless process to handle the initial flood of players, and after a few weeks when you have some idea about how much you'd actually need you could buy dedicated servers based on that.


 
That's money spend that they don't need to spend though.


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's money spend that they don't need to spend though.


How is being able to handle the initial flood not necessary?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

Arras said:


> How is being able to handle the initial flood not necessary?


 
Not everybody is going to be playing online at the same time. That initial flood, yeah that was expected. That was literally close to 17 million people logging on at once. Because how many people waited up or whatever to try the online? But now that the online is out, not everybody is going to be flooding at once. Still gonna have a huge amount of traffic though.


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not everybody is going to be playing online at the same time. That initial flood, yeah that was expected. That was literally close to 17 million people logging on at once. Because how many people waited up or whatever to try the online? But now that the online is out, not everybody is going to be flooding at once. Still gonna have a huge amount of traffic though.


That's why you rent a ton of servers for a day or so and then decrease the amount after that. There's tons of places where you can rent servers on an hourly basis IIRC. I didn't mean to keep that amount of servers for a longer period of time, that'd be just a waste of money yeah.


----------



## Sop (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ​The long-awaited _"Grand Theft Auto V"_ add-on, _"Grand Theft Auto Online"_ launched, and... it did not take off without its fair share of problems. This Massive Multiplayer Online Carnage Game _(MMOCG, if you will) _was highly-anticipated and the moment it launched, the flood gates have opened - players have overloaded the servers quicker than anyone _(more like "everyone")_ could've predicted.
> 
> A _"Mission Failed"_ message before a Mission even properly starts is just one of the problems _"GTA Online"_ players are facing right now... provided they even connect in the first place, as _"Rockstar Cloud Servers"_ may _(and probably will)_ be _"unavailable to them at the moment"_.
> 
> ...


 
Diablo 3 isn't that bad.

Also. Damn I wish I had money to buy GTA V.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The server was _"ready"_, it just wasn't ready to support several million players at the same time.  That's _"stretching it"_ even by MMO standards and for all intents and purposes, this isn't an MMO. The popularity of the game surpassed anyone's expectations, it sold _"beyond well"_.


 
Just sit and think for a minute what a million copies of this game would look like in a warehouse. Now multiply that by 15... I know its not a number you or anyone else hasnt thought about before, but its pretty staggering. 
And from what I have heard, GTA isnt a casual appeal audience, those 15 mil players got it to seriously play it. So I can certainly understand in a few days the servers crashing under the strain of millions of players. Luckily with that number of players and the calibler of gameplay this service offers, im sure players will (eagerly) wait for their change to play again when things are fixed.

I just cant get over how many copies were sold...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2013)

This problem with the online features of games not working is happening way too frequently. I think either gaming companies are either underestimating how well their games are selling or overestimating how much their servers can handle.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 3, 2013)

I just now checked this thread because I've been too busy playing since day one :|
I know there's been server problems for alot of people but srsly. I went through a little stride and then I was fine. Been happily playing ever since. 
I've also heard the PS3 servers are taking a LOT longer to connect to then Xbox Servers. Xbox is starting to run fine for a lot of people, but people keep tweeting rock star that the PS3 servers are still running pretty shitty.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I just now checked this thread because I've been too busy playing since day one :|
> I know there's been server problems for alot of people but srsly. I went through a little stride and then I was fine. Been happily playing ever since.
> I've also heard the PS3 servers are taking a LOT longer to connect to then Xbox Servers. Xbox is starting to run fine for a lot of people, but people keep tweeting rock star that the PS3 servers are still running pretty shitty.


 

People will continue to bitch about it no matter what.
It's like those people are being bred to bitch ._.

I refrained from playing GTA 5 online mainly cause I knew the servers would be overloaded at launch.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 3, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> People will continue to bitch about it no matter what.
> It's like those people are being bred to bitch ._.
> 
> I refrained from playing GTA 5 online mainly cause I knew the servers would be overloaded at launch.


Then when you do play, it better be with me ;o
The crew missions are a blast to play with other people


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Then when you do play, it better be with me ;o
> The crew missions are a blast to play with other people


 
Invite me to play then ;p


----------



## Obveron (Oct 3, 2013)

So GTA V online is 16 players, and they call that massively multiplayer?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 3, 2013)

I genuinely don't get what is so special about Grand Theft Auto. Online or Offline.

Played it on more than 1 occasion, found myself bored out of my mind after 1 hour..


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 3, 2013)

I've tried multiple times over the las three days and have still been able to get online (PS3), I really do think this is such a terrible excuse used by Rockstar, "They weren't expecting this many players", they knew how many copies they had sold and that the game is such a big named game that everyone would try to play online. 

Even worse is that 3 days after the supposed launch millions are still unable to play, pathetic 

Sorry I just needed a little rant, it's really annoying me


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 3, 2013)

well they focused too much on the game without testing the online portion as much.

online is always an issue and since gta has never had such an expansive online mode, this time is gonna be hard


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 3, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I genuinely don't get what is so special about Grand Theft Auto. Online or Offline.
> 
> Played it on more than 1 occasion, found myself bored out of my mind after 1 hour..


You obviously have never hopped in a super car with friends, driven at full speed down a highway while your buddy comes in with a helicopter, mashes you off the road while you jump out, hijack said helicopter and fly away until your friend pulls out a rocket launcher and blows you up in midair as you parachute out with a rainbow parachute of victory


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 3, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> You obviously have never hopped in a super car with friends, driven at full speed down a highway while your buddy comes in with a helicopter, mashes you off the road while you jump out, hijack said helicopter and fly away until your friend pulls out a rocket launcher and blows you up in midair as you parachute out with a rainbow parachute of victory


 
It might be fun with friends. For a few hours. But more than that, I find it so damn boring...


----------



## ßleck (Oct 3, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> It might be fun with friends. For a few hours. But more than that, I find it so damn boring...


 
I know people like you... Listen, you're not allowed to not like a game everyone else does like.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 3, 2013)

ßleck said:


> I know people like you... Listen, you're not allowed to not like a game everyone else does like.


 
Everyone has their tastes. If you guys like it, by all means, go ahead.

I've just tried and failed to enjoy it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

Danny600kill said:


> I've tried multiple times over the las three days and have still been able to get online (PS3), I really do think this is such a terrible excuse used by Rockstar, "They weren't expecting this many players", they knew how many copies they had sold and that the game is such a big named game that everyone would try to play online.
> 
> Even worse is that 3 days after the supposed launch millions are still unable to play, pathetic
> 
> Sorry I just needed a little rant, it's really annoying me


 
You remind me of a commenter on IGN who was demanding rockstar to fix it. To which I reply:

"It's easy to demand perfection when you're not the one who has to give it"


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You remind me of a commenter on IGN who was demanding rockstar to fix it. To which I reply:
> 
> "It's easy to demand perfection when you're not the one who has to give it"


 

Understandable , to be honest I know it's a big job to fix and they are working on it ect, I just needed somewhere to rant and temp seemed the place


----------



## luke_c (Oct 3, 2013)

None of my friends on PSN can play either, would of thought Rockstar and Sony would be prepared for a launch this big :/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 3, 2013)

luke_c said:


> None of my friends on PSN can play either, would of thought Rockstar and Sony would be prepared for a launch this big :/


 
That's the thing, I don't think either of them were. I think they had some idea and prepared for that, but didn't prepare for like 17 million people getting online at the same time.
But I managed to get on last night no problem actually. Finished the first race, bought clothes. But then everybody was talking as if they were taught by Lamar in the game:

"Ay yo my n**** ima about to go do this mission and clap this foo, you wanna ride wit me ma n**** or u gonna be a little n**** bitch".

And I'm sorry, when everybody (well majority of people) are talking like that, it completely ruins the experience for me. I backed out and never went back online.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 3, 2013)

Welp, I'm officially done defending Rockstar.

My level 12 is gone, along with the 70k I had in the bank. They shouldn't have freaking put the game up (Or left it up), when its this damn unplayable. Not even gonna make a new character for the near future, guess this is the perfect motivation to start getting back into Pokemon


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 3, 2013)

someone should make a gtatemp crew, if it has not been done yet.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 3, 2013)

My character came back and now is a female face on a male body and is Level 1 still <_<. Trolling of this magnitude cannot be handled Rockstar


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 3, 2013)

*For once Grand Theft Auto Online didn't give me the 'failed to host session' message and I said to myself 'Wow, I actually get to watch the opening cutscene. That's an achievement.' Then the game actually gives me an achievement called 'Welcome To Los Santos' for viewing said cutscene, then crashes. For fuck sake....*


----------



## hhs (Oct 3, 2013)

If the servers are maxed out and it's still impossible to get a single mission with more than 3 players then this game will never be good. Most of the free roaming on multiplayer is dumb too. Just people randomly attacking each other. I mean I've done it to but it just becomes premptive striking.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 3, 2013)

hhs said:


> If the servers are maxed out and it's still impossible to get a single mission with more than 3 players then this game will never be good. Most of the free roaming on multiplayer is dumb too. Just people randomly attacking each other. I mean I've done it to but it just becomes premptive striking.


 
Yeah, the furthest I've ever gotten is auto-walking into the big blue circle and then waiting for hours for the race to actually start. I've pretty much given up on it at this point, I'm back on FF14 while I wait for Rockstar to fix this shit.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 4, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> It might be fun with friends. For a few hours. But more than that, I find it so damn boring...


 
I find it boring as well.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 4, 2013)

My brother is too scared to quit his online session and he's been on for at leadt 12+ hours.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2013)

I got online, did a few missions, bought some new guns and such. It's definitely meant to be played with friends, because every asshole is just driving around "the lobby" as I call it, not going into missions, and killing people.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll tell you, Playing with a crew is the absolute best. 
Especially since when you are with your friends, and you're all together in a vehicle, you appear as one dot, so if some asshole rounds a corner and is like "immmma getcha", you get to give them the biggest scare ever as you barrel around a corner with 4 psychopaths firing sun machine guns at the same time. 

SRSLY
ONLINE IS AMAZING
;O;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So... people are able to log on now, they just can't finish the very first tutorial mission unless they re-try a number of times plus the servers continue to be unstable?
> 
> Well... some fixes are better than no fixes at all, but I'm going to treat this as a _"Status Update"_ rather than a complete solution to the array of problems the game is suffering from right now.
> 
> In any case, the update is now added to the article.


*Update -- 5:30 PM ET 10/3/13: *

_We're currently working on a title update for both PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 to address commonly reported issues with GTA Online. We hope to have it out for download as soon as tomorrow._


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 4, 2013)

The day and afternoon of Online's release, it acted like a basic free mode. You weed able to rob stores, kill and steal, the usual. Then later that night, the story kicked in for my online game. Still can't get past the first mission loading screen. Well this will give me more time to finish the story.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 4, 2013)

Didn't something similar happen recently with Sim City?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 4, 2013)

I finished the game yesterday after 40hrs or so but the game update earlier in the week messed up my game making it impossible for me to get 100% completion.
I really enjoyed the game and some of the heists were amazing, it is also the first GTA I have ever finished despite playing every game in the series. By the end of the game I'd made 350million dollars on the stocks!
I haven't played it online as didn't want to risk my sp game getting bugged, which it did anyway!

I'm now going to ebay the game with the preorder DLC if anyone is interested in buying send me a PM!
If the rumor of a next gen version is true I'll pick it up again for PS4 and go for the 100%.
Outstanding game, easy 9/10 and that's just for single player!

-Edit-
A new title update for the PS3 mp has just gone live. 360 should be 'soon'.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 6, 2013)

T-hug said:


> I finished the game yesterday after 40hrs or so but the game update earlier in the week messed up my game making it impossible for me to get 100% completion.
> I really enjoyed the game and some of the heists were amazing, it is also the first GTA I have ever finished despite playing every game in the series. By the end of the game I'd made 350million dollars on the stocks!
> I haven't played it online as didn't want to risk my sp game getting bugged, which it did anyway!
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you there. First GTA game I ever finished and loved it. I ended up with 1.6billion dollars at the end of the game, and the heists were definitely the high point. I loved the one where you walk out with a minigun covered in armor.

But for some reason, the updates haven't been needed for me. Yeah I get them, but the game has been working flawlessly the last two days.


----------

